# Amazon Fire-Sale This Week: Penny Phones Galore!



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

Verizon/Sprint/AT&T phones for a penny!!
....GET A DROID RAZR OR A REZOUND FOR A PENNY GO

http://wireless.amaz...f/pennypincher/


----------

